# No enciende Display de Sony HCD-XB33



## zergio2020 (Ago 24, 2011)

Solicito su ayuda con un Sony HCD-XB33 no enciende el Display,Radio,CD. solo se ve que esta operando el motor M1 CAPSTAN solo conectando la clavija enciende el motor y no se apaga con ningun boton , ni con el de power. Tambien se ve encendido los 4 leds que estan dentro de la pueta de los CD estan marcados como LED BOARD. Checando voltajes en el conector CN801 los unicos que dan valores son: 
Power on/off : 2.0v 
Over load DET: 3.5v 
+B : 53.3 V 

Alguien puede decirme por favor si son correctos ya que no trae marca de valor. Gracias de antemano


----------



## zergio2020 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hola buenas noches. Realice algunas mediciones el fin de semana en el Q141 y Q142 que son los que energizan el rele RY141 y el colector en ambos casos no da los valores que marca en el diagrama. en el colector del Q141 debe haber 36 volts y me da 0 volts. En Q142 el colector da 53 y debe marcar 0 volts. El voltaje de B+ es de 53.6 volts . La pata 6 del IC281 (protector) dice que debe haber 2.7 volts y me da 0.479 volts.
Agradesco mucho su ayuda.


----------



## zergio2020 (Sep 16, 2011)

Pues nada compañeros al parecer el equipo esta protegido por alto voltaje ya que el puente rectificador que esta en la tarjeta del STK-4231II me da de salida (B+) +54.20v y (B-) -53.86v, en el lado de alterna una pata da 39.20v y la otra 39.20v respecto a tierra. El voltaje que debo tener según el esquema es de (B+) 35.6V y en (B-) -35.4v. Alguien sabe que puedo hacer o que componente puede estar dañado. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 17, 2011)

Hola Zergio,No conosco ese modielo de sony,pero suponiendo que la fuente de alimentacion ,es a transformador de baja frecuencia,(no swiching)..el voltage esta alto ,porque no hay consumo ,el stk no trabaja ,proba sacarlo y fijate si arranca normalmente,En caso que el equipo posea fuente swiching ,la misma estaria un poco alta,pero no tanto como para provocar esa falla,si podes subite el circuito ,para estudiarlo mejor y darte un mejor consejo.

Saludos.


----------



## zergio2020 (Sep 17, 2011)

Gracias por tu apoyo y el diagrama lo subo en 2 partes.

Esta es la 2 parte


----------

